
Single purspose app or Multi purpose app? - chintan39
Which one is better and why?
======
herbst
Same situation right now, do i focus on the thing i think is the most
important or do i focus on that but build services around that integrate
several other semi related things.

I think the latter could earn more per person, while i think the first would
probably be way easier to advertise and gain users with.

